

The Problem Isn't Email, It's Microsoft Exchange - CrLf
http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/02/problem-isnt-email-its-microsoft.html

======
timrobinson
I don't understand the point about threading; I've been using threading
("conversations") since I started on Outlook 97. It does appear to use the
References: header.

